# Vetassess & Organizational Chart



## st2703 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi All,

Am in the process of putting the documents together for assessment with Vetassess.

Couple of quick queries would help to move things quickly.

-My previous company, the manager to whom I was reporting is not working there anymore. So the reference letter can it be signed by his replacement or it necessarily has to be from the HR.

-When applying via online, do we need to upload the originals or the certified copies of the originals. 

-Can anyone provide with a format of the organizational chart. I have looked across the web at multiple websites but have not been able to get a definite format for the assessment.

I would appreciate all help.

Regards


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Your previous company - get a declaration from the manager who you were reporting if you are in contact with him. If not your other senior colleague also can sign declaration. HR can only confirm your job title, date of join and leaving, salary, increments, promotions and so on.

Vetassess - you need to upload color scan if original documents. Certified copies are only required for certain category like trade occupations. 

Organisational chart - it's a standard tree diagram shows who is what and reporting whom under whom.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## st2703 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks a ton

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## anshraz123 (Mar 2, 2017)

Vetassess is asking me for an Organizational chart. Do i need to get the print on company letterhead with authorized signatory?


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted my VetAssess and the Statement of Service letter from my previous employer was given to me by my HR and not reporting manager or supervisor. Will that be considered by VetAssess? 

Also, wanted to know about submission of Organisation chart for job code: 225113 which is Marketing Specialist. I missed out on submitting Organisation chart. 

My concern here is since Marketing specialist is not a managerial role, do I still need to submit the organisation chart? If so, would appreciate if you can guide me and share a template of the organisation chart. Also let me where do I need to mention my duties? And should it be signed by my HR Manager? 

Would appreciate your help. 

Thank you.


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

anshraz123 said:


> Vetassess is asking me for an Organizational chart. Do i need to get the print on company letterhead with authorized signatory?


I produced my own org chart in power point. Was not on letterhead paper or signed by anyone. My skills assessment was positive and I never had any queries on it


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

sanlal said:


> Hi,
> 
> My concern here is since Marketing specialist is not a managerial role, do I still need to submit the organisation chart? If so, would appreciate if you can guide me and share a template of the organisation chart. Also let me where do I need to mention my duties? And should it be signed by my HR Manager?
> 
> ...


A template org chart won't be helpful to you as organisation structure varies from company to company. They want the org chart to provide further evidence that your responsibilities match the ANZSCO description. Your org chart doesn't need to go into detail on functional areas of the company not relevant to you (mention them but you don't need a full hierarchy of roles), rather focus on the marketing division and who you report to, who they report to, and who reports to you (if anyone). There would be cross links between you and other functional areas (e.g. technical team/strategy team) and I would show these to demonstrate that you work closely with them to identify new opportunities in the market for your employer, and then you work with, for example, the tech team to create products/services that are identified by your market analysis. I annotated my org chart with notes to show how I interacted with the different areas of my company. I made my org chart in Powerpoint.


----------



## aqeelpiacarchive (Aug 8, 2019)

*Vetassess Organizational Chart*

Hi there,

I was searching the net as had the same question, hope you went through.

I am wondering if I should only include the positions in the organizational chart or also the names, any further details required. 

Hope you will see and reply to me please.

Regards,

Aqeel


----------



## maryamganjour (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello Everyone, I am just doing my organizational chart for VETASSES right now. Do we need to give details information on who performed each role or can we just write down the hierarchy and highlight our own role?

Any help is much apprecaited


----------



## shwetat001 (Jan 11, 2022)

Hello,

I'm in the process for submitting my documents to vetassess for Marketing Specialist Job role. Please help understand if you submit the organizatin


sanlal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my VetAssess and the Statement of Service letter from my previous employer was given to me by my HR and not reporting manager or supervisor. Will that be considered by VetAssess?
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm in the process of collating my documents for vetassess. My company refuses to issue the organization chart. Could you help me with the details on if you submitted the organization chart for the same?


----------



## Mai Doan (8 mo ago)

Hi there, I am in the process for my skill accessment for Marketing and trying to collecting info about org chart as well. Can you pleaseee share some information about how you ended up doing your one and what the outcome was. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Mai Doan (8 mo ago)

shwetat001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in the process for submitting my documents to vetassess for Marketing Specialist Job role. Please help understand if you submit the organizatin
> 
> Hi, I'm in the process of collating my documents for vetassess. My company refuses to issue the organization chart. Could you help me with the details on if you submitted the organization chart for the same?


----------



## Mai Doan (8 mo ago)

Hi there, I am in the process for my skill accessment for Marketing and trying to collecting info about org chart as well. Can you pleaseee share some information about how you ended up doing your one and what the outcome was. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## aafreenahmed.aa (5 mo ago)

Andr3w said:


> A template org chart won't be helpful to you as organisation structure varies from company to company. They want the org chart to provide further evidence that your responsibilities match the ANZSCO description. Your org chart doesn't need to go into detail on functional areas of the company not relevant to you (mention them but you don't need a full hierarchy of roles), rather focus on the marketing division and who you report to, who they report to, and who reports to you (if anyone). There would be cross links between you and other functional areas (e.g. technical team/strategy team) and I would show these to demonstrate that you work closely with them to identify new opportunities in the market for your employer, and then you work with, for example, the tech team to create products/services that are identified by your market analysis. I annotated my org chart with notes to show how I interacted with the different areas of my company. I made my org chart in Powerpoint.


I am also applying for skill immigration to Australia as a "marketing specialist". Would you be kind enough to give me your WhatsApp number/ email address. I would really like your guidance, thank you.


----------



## Sonika Natalkar (4 mo ago)

aafreenahmed.aa said:


> I am also applying for skill immigration to Australia as a "marketing specialist". Would you be kind enough to give me your WhatsApp number/ email address. I would really like your guidance, thank you.


I’m also uploading documents for vetasses verification.
Could you please share your contact number, I have few queries with respect to the organisational chart & affidavit.


----------



## kasunck1988 (1 mo ago)

shwetat001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in the process for submitting my documents to vetassess for Marketing Specialist Job role. Please help understand if you submit the organizatin
> 
> Hi, I'm in the process of collating my documents for vetassess. My company refuses to issue the organization chart. Could you help me with the details on if you submitted the organization chart for the same?



Try to certify a chart from your immediate boss.


----------



## lastwriter (Oct 7, 2014)

Working on my organizational chart for the Marketing Specialist occupation. Do I need it done on company letterhead?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

any updates on this? most companies will not issue such letter as they are not obligated to do so. as such, what should we do? also can anyone confirm if submitting the org chart via power point is still applicable? my previous skills assessment in 2019 did not require an org chart for marketing specialist. However this year onwards, they require it which is strange as marketing specialist is not even a managerial position.


----------

